# Riley and her first pull



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Here she is in her harness and the first ever pull, sorry it was hot out and I only did a pull and video long enough so I could post. I am so proud!!

































and a video =)
http://www.youtube.com/user/rileyrooify?feature=mhum


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She looks great nice fit I bought Dooney a harness then conditioned him now it is to big.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Riley looks totally awesome in her new harness, love her in the last pic where she's saying "shucks, twernt nothin'" Now, since I'm no expert in the weight pull arena forgive me for the question, but is pulling on that type of surface ok for her pads and nails, etc.?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's awesome  She's great. I can't wait to see her at some shows


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

looking good but don't do weight on the rocks it will tear up the pads or be painful and can discourage the dog from pulling.
That harness is great! keep up the work


----------



## MoPulldogs (Dec 30, 2008)

The new harness looks GREAT, I love the colors on her. I knew that you would be happy with the new gear, it turned out really nice. I'm glad that you like it


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I know, that was my bad I actually just did it for the video and the pics just to show it off here. it was put on "snap, snap", pull 2 times and then we went inside. I usually check her pads and nails when I am rubbing her down daily and I did it after her short pull and I checked her pads while I rubberd them down with her oils. I use PAWZitive Therapy Natural Paw to soothe her paws while we do our rub down. ^.^ Our rub downs are an hour long, she loves when I do it so I extend it as long as I can.
But yes, I have carpet here at the moms for her to pull on, there is a dirt path that has very little rocks but is that even ok? I know I seen dirt cart pulls but that is diffrent and I am still hunting for cheap carpet for her pull area at home because all I have is dirt and well a city park is not really realistic for me to take my dog to to pull. too many off leash dogs
and thank you guys =)
I hope I cleared things up. I thought I put that I did it very quickly but didn't see it posted so I must have deleted it when I was switching the video over to the http:// instead of the

```
and had to resize her orig pics
```


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> I know, that was my bad I actually just did it for the video and the pics just to show it off here. it was put on "snap, snap", pull 2 times and then we went inside. I usually check her pads and nails when I am rubbing her down daily and I did it after her short pull and I checked her pads while I rubberd them down with her oils. I use PAWZitive Therapy Natural Paw to soothe her paws while we do our rub down. ^.^ Our rub downs are an hour long, she loves when I do it so I extend it as long as I can.
> But yes, I have carpet here at the moms for her to pull on, there is a dirt path that has very little rocks but is that even ok? I know I seen dirt cart pulls but that is diffrent and I am still hunting for cheap carpet for her pull area at home because all I have is dirt and well a city park is not really realistic for me to take my dog to to pull. too many off leash dogs
> and thank you guys =)
> I hope I cleared things up. I thought I put that I did it very quickly but didn't see it posted so I must have deleted it when I was switching the video over to the http:// instead of the
> ...


----------



## PitBullMamaOf5 (Sep 23, 2010)

*just a question..*

where did you get your harnes from?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> *rocks or pavement can tear up the pads* *no matter what you put on them*. I use the dirt in my yard because we don't own the house and in a city it is unrealistic to use a public park. I hardly EVER hand walk her and when I do it is here at my moms, they have dirt roads and I walk her with her pink booties so her paws wont be shredded, after fetch and any activity I do rub downs and rub her pads with her oils
> 
> The good thing about light dragging on those rocks is that it is going to make a lot of noise so* she will loose the fear of the noise* She isn't afraid of the noise, anything and everything and she has never been shy and she did exactly what she was supossed to do in the harness. I put the harness on and she ignored it, pulled and didn't even notice. =)
> 
> ...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

PitBullMamaOf5 said:


> where did you get your harnes from?


Browndog design by Missy V


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> davidfitness83 said:
> 
> 
> > *rocks or pavement can tear up the pads* *no matter what you put on them*. I use the dirt in my yard because we don't own the house and in a city it is unrealistic to use a public park. I hardly EVER hand walk her and when I do it is here at my moms, they have dirt roads and I walk her with her pink booties so her paws wont be shredded, after fetch and any activity I do rub downs and rub her pads with her oils
> ...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> davidfitness83 said:
> 
> 
> > *rocks or pavement can tear up the pads* *no matter what you put on them*. I use the dirt in my yard because we don't own the house and in a city it is unrealistic to use a public park. I hardly EVER hand walk her and when I do it is here at my moms, they have dirt roads and I walk her with her pink booties so her paws wont be shredded, after fetch and any activity I do rub downs and rub her pads with her oils
> ...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, I did the jug with some rock training when she was younger along with the turn and werk command. I think she is a spitfire lol!! anything I ask her to do she will give 100 and 10 percent. today I had her pulling on the carpet and she did fantastic but it is too hot still and I only did a short practice today. My mom's patio doesnt have a full cover like mine does so it lacks shade and Riley and I both HATE not having shade lol


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Dirt can be good as it teaches the dog to dig with their legs instead of their claws depending on the surface you pull on. As in dirt pulls most dogs can't get traction with their claws. But you have to limit it as they can slip very easily and throw something out. She looks good though  All my pups start with the jug as soon as I get them with a walking harness  I just finished making two harnesses for my boys  the necks need to be taped as the fabric stretches way too much but we taped Kratos' last night and now I'll do Barca's tonight  but loose dirt training can be beneficial to Riley and give her an edge in any competitions she does with dirt pulls  Because she'll know to use her legs not her claws same with wet grass but you have to limit it and make sure its not too much weight while doing it or you can hurt her or wreck her for pulling.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> Dirt can be good as it teaches the dog to dig with their legs instead of their claws depending on the surface you pull on. As in dirt pulls most dogs can't get traction with their claws. But you have to limit it as they can slip very easily and throw something out. She looks good though  All my pups start with the jug as soon as I get them with a walking harness  I just finished making two harnesses for my boys  the necks need to be taped as the fabric stretches way too much but we taped Kratos' last night and now I'll do Barca's tonight  but loose dirt training can be beneficial to Riley and give her an edge in any competitions she does with dirt pulls  Because she'll know to use her legs not her claws same with wet grass but you have to limit it and make sure its not too much weight while doing it or you can hurt her or wreck her for pulling.


 I did the jug too with Ri on a padded walking harness and good to know cause my yard is soft dirt but it does have some rocks. I NEED to get home already. Riley needs 5 or 10lbs added because well..:hammer: she quickly adjusted to the 20lbs
I HAD to tape it. lol! atleast I know where her heart is at and how she feels about the sport.
idk what side of the bed she woke up on today (really GOOD side sp?) 
She kept nudging and whining at me even barking to get me into the groove of practice (Stopped to text, noticed her actions and then started taping xD) I have to admit her enthusiasm is FANTASTIC.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Make sure not to over do it though! Use the rule of three she does one weight for three days well then take the forth day off then add new weight and usually only 5 lbs at a time the follow the rule of three again till you find your dogs best drag weight lbs. Some dogs need less and some need more just listen to your dog and don't get them to the point of quiting always finish on a win and a weight you know she can always pull to instill her confidence


----------

